# SIG 220 Questions



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello All!

I am hoping for some help with background information on my SIG before I give in and write them. I had asked for some information when I joined but have learned some things since then. I have an all stainless SIG P220. However I do not believe it is the ST, because it does not say it on the slide. When I bought it, it came with Hogue Grips and Night Sites. The gun is brand new and never been fired. I thought I had the ST but cannot find any all stainless 220's anywhere that are not the ST or the Elite with the beavertail. Here is the information below if anyone can be of any help. THANKS


BOX: 220-45-SS
P220R, 45, STAINLESS, SLITE, DA/SA
BAR CODE: SN: G501694 (R) – handwritten R
2nd BAR CODE: 7 98681 24696 0 
DATE 13-JUL-2009


GUN ITSELF: SIG SAUER P220 (on slide) (below is on frame)

DE
G 501 694
SIG SAUER INC. EXETER – NH
FRAME MADE IN GERMANY – SAUER

I am also looking for a pink mosquito if anyone has one for sale or knows where a new one is. Also looking for the old style FACTORY 7 round clips that do not have the plastic bumper on the bottom, I just want one for looks purposes, used is fine and I would even trade one of my good new 8 round ones. The old style that sits flush and sticks out a bit on your pinky not the aftermarket ones that do not sit quite flush.

THANKS!!!


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

That is what is considered the P220ST. They don't have the ST stamped on all of them. That part number should actually be 220-45-SSS.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the information. Why would my part number be different and what does that mean?


----------

